# Ireland - How to Find Employer Sponsorship?



## ExpatUStoUK (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello! 

I’ve been looking for jobs in the UK but have turned up empty on any that would sponsor a work visa. Is it any easier to find employment sponsorship in Ireland?

I’m in my late 30s and am a Systems Engineer/Administrator in IT if that helps. My family would move with me of course. No Irish ancestry that would count for an ancestry visa.


----------

